# Thornden Cataloguing Event! :-)



## band (Apr 9, 2020)

Hi!! I'm hosting a cataloguing event in my town with most of the stuff I've accumulated so far. Below are some pictures of what I'll have out for you to add to your catalogues...

I have to admit I'm nervous to do something like this out of fear of theives, but let's try! I won't be interacting with you much, just keeping an eye on the area.

All I ask is the following:

Bring something awesome and new to donate to the cataloguing pile!
*Do not steal or take anything, you will be reported.*
Pick up only *ONE* item at a time, drop it back down immediately after.
Return each item to the *same spot *where you picked it up.
Please *do not* visit the shops (turnip prices are bad anyways), _and be quick so others can visit!_
Walk and please be respectful of my island! 
I'll be admitting 2 people at a time so I can keep an eye on the area. People with positive feedback are priority! You may catalogue as much or as little as you'd like. I'll be open for a little while depending on how well it's going! The cataloguing area is to the right of the airport.


----------



## Niks (Apr 9, 2020)

*That would be great. Would love to come over.*


----------



## haillzzz (Apr 9, 2020)

Hey! I’m only new and don’t have anything exciting to bring but would love to come if possible?


----------



## FaerieRose (Apr 9, 2020)

I'd love to come. I've got a bunch of stuff I'd like to unload.


----------



## jessicat_197 (Apr 9, 2020)

Would love to come I have random things I don't need/want


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (Apr 9, 2020)

would love to come!


----------



## Restin (Apr 9, 2020)

Wow I’d love to come thanks for doing this!


----------



## KeatAlex (Apr 9, 2020)

Would love to come over!


----------



## windfall (Apr 9, 2020)

I’d like to visit


----------



## Shynobi (Apr 9, 2020)

I don't really have much to give besides NMT/bells, but I'd like to visit!


----------



## kylab115 (Apr 9, 2020)

I would also like to visit!


----------



## 5cm/s (Apr 9, 2020)

i'd also love to come as well, please!! this is such a sweet idea


----------



## Spiinks (Apr 9, 2020)

May I have a spot in line? Thank you for doing this!


----------



## band (Apr 9, 2020)

I'll be working my way down this list, the first people are just arriving!


----------



## Quack (Apr 9, 2020)

Hey! Would love to come over


----------



## Spiinks (Apr 9, 2020)

Awesome. I’ll be stalking this thread.


----------



## foxtracks (Apr 9, 2020)

I'd love to visit!


----------



## drchoo (Apr 9, 2020)

Sign me up please


----------



## Cuka2cool (Apr 9, 2020)

Do diys work too I got so many I wanna give away


----------



## Capablanca (Apr 9, 2020)

this is pretty cool I'd like to visit I can contribute to the pile


----------



## Dufontee (Apr 9, 2020)

Would love to be added to the queue as well


----------



## Sicariana (Apr 9, 2020)

I'd love to swing by!


----------



## amyahh (Apr 9, 2020)

ooo I would love to come by if I could


----------



## Edge (Apr 9, 2020)

please add me to the queue. I have some items that I can add to the pile.


----------



## Moon Cake (Apr 9, 2020)

I'd love to come over if possible! I can bring some items too!


----------



## GereGere (Apr 9, 2020)

id love to drop by !


----------



## kalinn (Apr 9, 2020)

I would like to be added to the queue please.


----------



## band (Apr 9, 2020)

Still working down the list, doing 3 at a time. Going well so far! About 10-15 minutes per wave of people.


----------



## Liyona (Apr 9, 2020)

It’s still working? I would like to go!!


----------



## Ashariel (Apr 9, 2020)

I would love to come


----------



## Sammr (Apr 9, 2020)

I would love to come!!!!


----------



## Roar (Apr 9, 2020)

I would love to visit please


----------



## Junee (Apr 9, 2020)

I'd love to visit!


----------



## Proxy6228420 (Apr 9, 2020)

Would love to come catalog if possible c: I'll bring something to contribute!


----------



## mayorgeorgia (Apr 9, 2020)

I'd love to visit if you're still doing this


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 9, 2020)

I'd love to come visit if I could.


----------



## Restin (Apr 9, 2020)

That was so much fun thank you!

Question: is it normal to have catalogued an item there and when I view it on my island it’s listed as ’not available’? First time noob here sorry lol


----------



## selsab (Apr 9, 2020)

Hi, if you’re still doing this I’d love to come!!


----------



## band (Apr 9, 2020)

I think this is about the end of the line - I'll try my best to get through it all!


----------

